# Puppy's nose getting pinker by the day



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

Maddie, our 16 week old GSD is beautiful in every way. I have one question: is it normal for her nose to be turning pink? It was just a small spot early on, but it is almost half her nose by now. I don't care one way or the other, I am just curious if this is normal, temporary, or something else.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Could be normal, could be something that requires medical attention. Can you post a picture of it in good light?


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Also what color is she? Is she white or Black and tan etc.


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaraAlso what color is she? Is she white or Black and tan etc.


She is black and tan. Vet says no big deal. Groomer says she has seen this before too. She seems perfectly fine, and I have seen pictures of other GSD with a spot of pink here and there. Hers just seems to have gotten bigger in the past few days.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

If your dog’s nose is turning pink, specifically turning from black to pink, there could be many causes for the loss of pigmentation. Sometimes the change indicates a medical condition, and other times, a dog nose turning pink is a completely natural part of aging.

The most common cause of a fading nose is called “snow nose” or “winter nose,” because the dog’s nose will fade to pink or white during the winter months, and return to black once summer arrives.

Vitiligo is an immune disease in dogs that will cause a pink nose, but dogs with vitiligo will commonly have white patches or hairs throughout the rest of their bodies. In animals with vitiligo, antibodies are formed against pigment-containing cells that are responsible for nose color. The antibodies destroy these cells, resulting in loss of color. A veterinarian can do a biopsy to confirm this diagnosis. Certain breeds are at greater risk for this disease, such as Doberman Pinschers, German Shepherds, Rottweilers, and Dachsunds. While the dog’s health is not adversely affected by this disease, nutritional supplements may help to restore the dog’s pigment.

If you have a dog with a pink nose, make sure that you protect him in the summer by applying sunscreen to avoid painful sunburn. While a black or brown nose is safe, a pink nose will burn and may blister if the sun damage is severe. Pink noses are accordingly more at risk for the development of cancer. In some cases, an owner can choose to have his dog’s nose tattooed with black ink to protect it from the sun. This practice is more common in dogs such as the Collie who will get nasty ulcerations from sun exposure.

http://www.professorshouse.com/pets/dogs/why-is-dogs-nose-turning-pink.aspx








hope i helped


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FransheskaIf your dog’s nose is turning pink, specifically turning from black to pink, there could be many causes for the loss of pigmentation. Sometimes the change indicates a medical condition, and other times, a dog nose turning pink is a completely natural part of aging.
> 
> The most common cause of a fading nose is called “snow nose” or “winter nose,” because the dog’s nose will fade to pink or white during the winter months, and return to black once summer arrives.
> 
> ...


That helps a lot. I had just told my wife that perhaps it was because she seems to keep her nose buried in the snow anytime she is outside (I was half-joking). We have a vet appointment coming up, and I'll ask him again on that visit if we need to look furher into it. Our groomer also mentioned tattooing. I think I'll go with the sun screen idea if it stays pink.









Thank you to everyone that repsonded. I'd also like to hear from other pink nosed GSD owners.







Let's see those pink noses. I actually called her Rudloph on Christmas morning.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Your dog doesn't happen to eat out of plastic bowls? I think 
there is some evidence that can cause it...


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Winter Nose, Max's nose goes pink every winter


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Brackneyc I think I'll go with the sun screen idea if it stays pink.


Chapstick with spf 40 or 50 works well, they tend to lick off regular sunblock which may or maynot be edible...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Discoloration in the nose is often a sign of an immune system problem. It can also be allergy related. The bowl question is a good one or it could also be a toy that she's allergic to. Do you have latex toys?


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Rasa's nose, 4yr F. was pink between nostril and lip and it finally turned back black. I think it may have had something to do with her digging and snorting dirt. I took a photo of it and compared it with a more recent photo and saw it was improving, so I left it alone, but advice then was to monitor it and if crusting or getting worse, see a vet.
frank


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowDiscoloration in the nose is often a sign of an immune system problem. It can also be allergy related. The bowl question is a good one or it could also be a toy that she's allergic to. Do you have latex toys?



We swapped out her plastic food bowl today. She has two rubber toys, but rarely plays with them. She prefers soft fuzzy squeakers. Her nose is moist like it is supposed to be, just a little pink.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't know how true this is but someone said their dog's nose goes paler in the winter time and in the summer turns dark again due to that they don't get much exposure Vitamin D which the sun produces. I thought that was interesting not sure if there is truth to it.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

i just came across this because lex(almost 2) nose has pink spots. It did this once before and went away after about a week.

I'll give him another week before I take him in I guess.


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

Update on the nose. Still nice and pink. Maddie is a firecracker in every sense of the word. Healthy as a horse, almost as big (seemingly at times) and never stops moving, even after nice long walks with some good running time mixed in. She tore up a very old (and special) photo of mine the other day. My fault for not taking better care of my stuff. All part of puppy proofing I guess.


----------

